# what I'm doing wrong? My biceps wont grow...



## fairplay (Jun 6, 2011)

How to make the bloody biceps grow? Tried everything, from light sets  to heavy sets, from curl machine to tbar, reverse to normal grip etc. It still not going to happen. Need advice asap.


----------



## legalracing (Jun 7, 2011)

One of the tricks for a good looking arm is a big tricep. 
Are you sure you aren't over training?  More time spend in the gym doesn't give you extra inches to your arm. Imo, the bicep shouldn't be worked for more than twice a week.


----------



## edward (Jun 8, 2011)

fairplay said:


> How to make the bloody biceps grow? Tried everything, from light sets  to heavy sets, from curl machine to tbar, reverse to normal grip etc. It still not going to happen. Need advice asap.



Train hard, less sets with heavier weights, eat enough proteins, give enough time for your biceps to rest from one training to another and your arms will grow.


----------



## Big Danny (Jun 25, 2011)

fairplay said:


> How to make the bloody biceps grow? Tried everything, from light sets  to heavy sets, from curl machine to tbar, reverse to normal grip etc. It still not going to happen. Need advice asap.



Depending on how advance you are, how many training years behind you, seo could be looked into as a ultimate growth resort.


----------

